# sun lu tang



## theneuhauser (Jul 7, 2002)

sun lu tang was the father of sun style taiji.

i recently read somewhere that he combined  bagau, hsing i, taiji, chin na, and shui chiao to create a new system. it was a webpage, but it did not specify whether this system was sun style or something else. did he create, more than one system?

any info on sun lu tang would be valuable if you have some to share.


----------



## happyguy (Jul 16, 2002)

The system referred to is sun style taijiquan.Sun began his studies of the internal arts with xingyiquan.Ba Gua Zhang was next,and the Hao style of Taiji was the last.It is sometimes referred to as "lively step"taiji.Chin na and shuai chiao are parts of all three orthodox internal methods.There is also a sun style of ba gua.It seems the hallmark of all Suns' martial techniques is simplicity.


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 26, 2002)

do you practice this style? i would like to learn more about it, i havent found a sun instructor.


----------



## happyguy (Jul 27, 2002)

Yes,I practice sun Taijiquan.I've been studying it now for over 5 years.It contains ba guas'footwork,xingyis' leg method,and taijis'soft body.If you learn and practice the form concentrating on the taiji principles,you will be able to generate power.Generally,it follows the same pattern as the wu/hao form which makes sense, considering this is the taiji sun learned.


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 27, 2002)

interesting, we also have some yi li practitioners on the boards. they describe it as a mixture of taiji, bagua, xingyi. i wonder if there are similarities?


----------



## happyguy (Aug 3, 2002)

Please tell me,what exactly is Yi Li ?


----------



## theneuhauser (Aug 3, 2002)

heres a martialtalk thread about yilichuan  http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2326

and heres a webpage from that thread   http://www.cyberkwoon.com/html/article.php?sid=184

tell me if you see any similarities or differences, im intrigued


----------

